# Sage Barista Express problem?



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

My BE shower head doesnt seem quite right. It seems to be blocked, only dispensing from a couple of places. Ibviously this isnt going to work very well. Is anyone with a working (?) showerhwad able to pop up a small vid showing what i should expect? And ... how do i remove/clean the head, had the machine 6 months now. Should it be cleaned regularly and only pull a couple of shots a week. Is it clogged? A video would help enormously. Thanks guys (gals)!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't post a video but what it does when a portafilter isn't fitted doesn't really relate to what will happen when one is fitted with coffee in it. The water flow rates are entirely different.

When you remove and clean it as per the instructions in the manual it will probably look a lot better portafilter off than it did when it was dirty but it wont stop like that for long. The 3 way valve action will always suck a certain amount of very fine grinds through it. This is why the machine has a cleaning cycle to get rid of these in other places. It wont completely clean the shower filter though. That needs to be done manually.

The cleaning cycle indicator it has is ok but if you are producing soggy slushy pucks it will need doing more often than the machine suggests. What I did if I inadvertently produced one of those was to fit an empty pressurised basket and run a few shots through it like that. I has the effect of giving the machine a clean water back flush. Often I would also remove and clean the shower screen. Other than getting the seal out it's very easy to do. The seal usually needs prising out. I used to use a blunt round ended kitchen knife for that but later found that a portafilter extraction tool was much easier to use. These have sharp edges so need a bit of care. Some turn the machine upside down etc so they can see what they are doing - pain as the beans need removing from the hopper and the water tank taking off. I just put a mirror on the drip tray so that I could see what I was doing.







That's likely to mess up some ones co ordination for a while but the brain soon adapts.

If you choose to clean the shower screen now and again you will soon find out how often it needs to be done.

John

-


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

'portafilter extraction tool' ... is one supplied?



ajohn said:


> I can't post a video but what it does when a portafilter isn't fitted doesn't really relate to what will happen when one is fitted with coffee in it. The water flow rates are entirely different.
> 
> When you remove and clean it as per the instructions in the manual it will probably look a lot better portafilter off than it did when it was dirty but it wont stop like that for long. The 3 way valve action will always suck a certain amount of very fine grinds through it. This is why the machine has a cleaning cycle to get rid of these in other places. It wont completely clean the shower filter though. That needs to be done manually.
> 
> ...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

No but you will find them on Amazon. Use the free postage option as the seller ships quickly anyway.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073JP7KLD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I've no connection with them but have bought a couple of their items. Looks like they arrive next day if ordered in the morning.

I used a blunt round ended table knife before I bought that - just a little more difficult to get in and use to lever the seal out. The extractor isn't blunt, square edges but I've used it many times without damaging the seal.

I also always use the extractor to get filter baskets out. I initially bought it because one basket that fitted a Piccino was hard to get out then found it's the easiest thing to use any time I want to get a basket out.

John

-


----------



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Nice one


----------



## Garth (May 28, 2020)

Hi, our barrista express has started leaking from the tank at rear of m/c, looks like the rubber seal in the spigot on the m/c needs replacing but to date not found spares, any ideas, thanks Garth


----------



## Garth (May 28, 2020)

Hi, our barrista express has started leaking from the rear of the m/c out of the tank, looks like rubber seal needs replacing but no spares found, any ideas, cheers, Garth


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

FYI you should start your own topic, not reopen a 2 year old thread about a different problem. More likely to get replies and it is good forum etiquette.

Afraid I don't have any knowledge myself though.


----------

